
Conversational Banking, from branches to bots - mmastrac
https://medium.com/chat-bots/conversational-banking-from-branches-to-bots-a2e0092f957a#.epvoj51au
======
sharkmerry
The three examples he gives are all things so easily done with the banking
apps already

I feel like for a chatbot to be effective it cant just be doing the easy
stuff, but I am not sure I want to do any complicated banking via a chat or
app

